# Bangkok Help?



## meetsara (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to Thailand, finishing up my TESOL certification in Pattaya now.

I have never been to Bangkok but would like to find a nice hotel or guest house to stay in Bangkok for a few weeks until I figure out exactly where I will be working and living.

Does anybody have any advice about where in the city I should post up in for a few weeks? I am a 22 year old female American who doesn't drink or speak very much Thai.

Any information about how people and culture and money are distributed across Bangkok would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Sara


----------



## harrykamboj (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi . I am also in Pattaya . 
Bangkok is big city . U have take Guesthouse/ Hotel new skytrain Station which is cheapest mode of Transport . U can take hotel near Prathunam with 2 star hotel for 700-800 Baht/Night & guesthouse for 400-500 B .
Cost of living is not too much if u don't drink . As culture wise u can feel good night life . Good for shopping , Food, To expore Temples etc.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

"nice" means a dozen things to a dozen different people, I would suggest at least stating a budget.

not being experienced in thailand i would suggest looking for something in walking distance of the BTS service - probably in the lower sukhumvit area. monthly accommodation rates are much cheaper than nightly - even if you only end up staying 3 weeks. i would suggest trawling the various other BKK-specific online forums and lonely planet guide to find specific recommendations from people with similar interests/demographic. Lots of choice and you should find something just right

enjoy your time in BKK


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
Try Pinklao, which is close to Ko San Rd and the southern Bus terminal.
Sukhomvit is expensive (or rather anywhere I suspect you may want to stay is). There are lots of schools around here and I can get you a brand new furnished condo with pool and gym for 9000 baht a month, 
I have been here for 3 years and the only reason I go to Sukhomvit is to renew my passport or other embassy matters
Good luck whatever you do


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
Try Pinklao, which is close to Ko San Rd and the southern Bus terminal.
Sukhomvit is expensive (or rather anywhere I suspect you may want to stay is). There are lots of schools around here and I can get you a brand new furnished condo with pool and gym for 9000 baht a month, 
I have been here for 3 years and the only reason I go to Sukhomvit is to renew my passport or other embassy matters
Good luck whatever you do


----------



## OmniQuestSeeker (Nov 8, 2012)

duncbUK said:


> Hi
> Try Pinklao, which is close to Ko San Rd and the southern Bus terminal.
> Sukhomvit is expensive (or rather anywhere I suspect you may want to stay is). There are lots of schools around here and I can get you a brand new furnished condo with pool and gym for 9000 baht a month,
> I have been here for 3 years and the only reason I go to Sukhomvit is to renew my passport or other embassy matters
> Good luck whatever you do



Hello, I will be coming to BKK in January, hopefully to start a new life in Thailand. Will be staying in the capital for a few days before travelling on. Any suggestions as to what part of the city would be good for a newbie to stay in?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

For women travelling alone, some budget hotels near Pratunam might not be ideal. It can be a long-ish walk from there to everywhere else, some hotels are located quite a way from the main road, IMHO. 

Khaosaan is possibly more vibrant, cool and safer. Your safety does not always depend on locations you choose though. 

As for money/budget, it won't differ from Pattaya hugely. If you can eat street food, it is possibly cheaper than going to KFC and the likes. 

Try the weekend markets, river boat trips, Grand Palace. If you have too much time, go to River Kwai, Ayuttaya, floating markets, they all are not that far from BKK.

Good luck!


----------



## OmniQuestSeeker (Nov 8, 2012)

Newforestcat said:


> For women travelling alone, some budget hotels near Pratunam might not be ideal. It can be a long-ish walk from there to everywhere else, some hotels are located quite a way from the main road, IMHO.
> 
> Khaosaan is possibly more vibrant, cool and safer. Your safety does not always depend on locations you choose though.
> 
> ...


Thank you Newforestcat,

I'm a male, so (within reason) I'm not all that concerned about physical safety. You suggestions are appreciated. Will look into the areas you have suggested. Thanks again.


----------

